# Top Gear 2019 Trailer



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well its back soon better than ever I hope and Grand Tour on this week I believe on Friday




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=294438314607946


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

Saw the trailer earlier. They were finally starting to build a good partnership after a couple seasons, so will be sad to see Matt go after this series. Dread to think how bad top gear will be when the new presenters start.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

since the three stooges left TG imo its been worse than totally dire. that redheaded,,,, (insert desccriptive words here) should be Banned from telly/radio and ruined TG even more than the depature of clarkson/may/hammond did.

The Grand tour Every time over the bbc offering of tripe roll on season 3


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andy__d said:


> since the three stooges left TG imo its been worse than totally dire. that redheaded,,,, (insert desccriptive words here) should be Banned from telly/radio and ruined TG even more than the depature of clarkson/may/hammond did.
> 
> The Grand tour Every time over the bbc offering of tripe roll on season 3


You're always sounding angry these days.:lol:

People were calling Top Gear rubbish and calling for it to be dropped for as long as I can remember. Whoever took over was always going to have a tough job and be a scapegoat.

Evans didn't suit Top Gear. The world moved on and Top Gear has progressed. Evans went back to radio and was enjoyed by 9-10M people every day.

The last series of Top Gear was better than The Grand Tour have managed so far. The Grand Tour was aiming far too low with the brain dead humour. The trailer looks like they will carry on with the repetitive ***** jokes again. You can't tell me, as an adult, you find them funny?

I'm looking forward to both. I've a feeling Top Gear will be the superior product again.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> You're always sounding angry these days.:lol:
> 
> People were calling Top Gear rubbish and calling for it to be dropped for as long as I can remember. Whoever took over was always going to have a tough job and be a scapegoat.
> 
> ...


You saved me posting all that, I can't comment on Andy d being grumpy though:lol:

I have to say they just can't win, I liked it last year and I think better than GT for sure, for me I think GT will improve this year hopefully


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sunday the 17th Feb all the fun kicks off


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

So who will be the new presenters in the next series?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> So who will be the new presenters in the next series?


I'd heard Andrew Flintoff and Paddy McGuiness


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> I'd heard Andrew Flintoff and Paddy McGuiness


----------

